# How long can I go without pumping or nursing???



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

I am starting a new job next week. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, I will be out in the field for 8-10 hours each day. I plan on nursing DS (11 mos.) in the morning, pumping in the car on my way there, and then pumping at the end of the day before going home, then nursing DS again. However, it looks like I will have no access to a pump or my babe for at least 8 hours a day for three days. Will this cause me to dry up or have a supply reducation?? After next week, I will not have long field days, so I will be able to pump and nurse, but next week really scares me. I am so worried about this, and an seriously re-thinking taking this job because of it. Help??


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

It all depends, but I would recommend not going more than 4-5 hours without pumping at least once. It takes only 2 days of not pumping during those hours to lose the milk for at least 2 days while you have to pump extra to build your supply back up. BFing is basically an instant-feedback loop. If you don't take it out, it doesn't make it the next day, or it makes a LOT less.
Plus, it will probably be PAINFUL. and you could get mastitis.

Is there no chance AT ALL of using a pump? Can you hand express during a break?


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

I would say max 4 hours if you can. Once I stayed 5.30 hours without nursing or pumping and had blocked ducts, fever, etc. nightmare... never again!


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't tell from your location line-- are you in the US? In many states, NY among them, your employer is required by law to provide you with unpaid time/ and non-bathroom space to pump...

As long as you nurse very frequently when you are not at work, the baby and your supply will adjust!

Good luck!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I wouldn't go that long and my babe is 7 months.

Can you hand express at least? Or use a manuel pump?


----------



## Dandy (Oct 7, 2006)

Since it's only three days and not a regular thing, I wouldn't turn the job down.

I would imagine that if you don't have ebm stashed away, you might have to supplement? Do whatever you can to keep supply up / keep mastitis away--hand express or use a manual/battery pump? Don't want to start a new job feeling like crap 

Don't forget about nursing pads, too! I had pump-weaned for about 6 mos before I stopped having letdown at what used to be my "regular" pumping times...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

If you are at least allowed bathroom breaks, I would use that time to hand express or use a manual pump. You can then pump & dump if the bathroom is unsanitary.

I am working about 7-8 hours a day and I pump once or twice while at work, and BF as soon as I get home.

Our babes are almost the same age


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I would pump at least once during that eight hours. You should get a lunch break, I don't know of any state that doesn't allow for an unpaid lunch break. It may mean that you're eating on the go, or eating while you pump, but I think going more than four hours, for more than one day in a row, will not only lead to supply problems, but could lead to plugged ducts or mastitis. When I had mastitis I was in bed for a week, so you definitely want to avoid that.

I wouldn't turn down the job, though, just tell your boss that you're breastfeeding and are wondering _where you'll be able to pump on your lunch break_. Don't make it an if statement, and don't be a b*tch about it, but make it clear that you expect a lunch break, and you expect to be able to pump during it.

I have a manual breastpump that I use, but my PIS also has a battery pack that allows me to pump anywhere, including bathrooms. Not ideal, but I've done it more than once in a pinch.


----------



## Bailey422 (Jan 23, 2008)

Definitely pump at least once during the workday. Do you get a lunch break during that time? You should at least get a short break or two, so i would try to pump during one of those, even if it's only a few minutes.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Arrrgh! This is such a tough situation! Becuase it's the orientation week, they want to do group lunches, where everyone goes out together to socialize. I have never gone more than three hours without pumping or nursing, so I'm beside myself with worry. It sounds like even thinking about going this long w/o pumping is a baaaaad idea (my friend who pumps at work said that five hours would be okay, but we never talked about doing 8), so I guess I'll just have to be frank and honest and tell them that I will need time to pump.

The really tricky part is when I'll be in the field. I'll be spending several hours hiking in very remote areas, so I don't know when I'll be able to get back to my car to pump.









So, should I send them an e-mail to let them know in advance that I need pumping time, or should I tell them when I get there??

Thanks for all of the quick replies!!


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't know your exact plans for hiking and such, but couldn't you just pack the pump with you? Especially just a lightweight manual one? Even if you aren't able to chill the milk, it will keep you from being miserable. And re: where to pump, I'd just go behind a tree or something. You really don't have to be *that* exposed to pump, especially with a loose top on.


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would let them know asap. And check online about how to manually express milk - out in the field all you would need is your hands for that.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I would let them know asap as well. When I oriented for my new job, the first day they wanted lunch to be a social hour as well, but I told them right away that I would need to pump, and they were okay with that. Definitely look into a manual or battery operated pump. I use a Medela Harmony manual and I love it.

Because it's breastmilk, you don't *need* to refridgerate it right away, and if you can carry a small cooler with an ice pack, that should do the job.

Aside from the supply and blockage problems, if you go too long, you'll just be uncomfortable! What state are you in? Knowing the law makes a big difference. I'm lucky that my job is nice about the bfing, because there is no law in MA to protect me, and if they said I couldn't, I'd have to sue them or something.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I would probably send them an email ahead of time so they know to expect it. If they don't give you a chance to pump, or make a big deal out of it, you don't want to work for them anyway. I'd say something like this-

Hello ______,

I am looking forward to starting my training with you on Tuesday. I just wanted you to be aware that I am breastfeeding my child, and I will need a chance to to express milk at least once during the day (preferably twice, if possible). It would be OK for me to do this in my car during my lunch break, if there are no other places for me to go.

I hope we can work something out, and I'll see you on Tuesday.

Thank you,

_______


----------

